# Solved: ComcastAntispy



## cdcabq

When I shut down my computer, a window appears with this message:

The following programs are still running:
Error:
This program is preventing your computer from shutting down.
Access Violation at address 00423B70 in Module 'ComcastAntispy.exe'
Write of address 0000000D
To close these programs and turn off your computer, click Shut down now. You may lose work that you haven't saved.

When I click Shut down now, the computer shuts down. I have run McAfee full scan, but nothing turns up. I have also run SpyBot, but I cannot get rid of the problem.


----------



## eberlysystems

Do you have a program called "Comcast Antispy" installed? Is Comcast your ISP? Are you running any other Comcast supplied Security Software?

If yes, I'd uninstall it and get a hold of a better quality program - obviously Comcast Antispy (if installed) is not working properly - get ahold of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php) or Spybot, or maybe PC Tools Spyware Doctor. 
Sounds like you're just running a crappy ISP-supplied knock-off of a Spyware remover.


----------



## flavallee

I agree. Get rid of Comcast AntiSpy and replace it with

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.42

SUPERAntiSpyware 4.32.0.1000

They're both very user-friendly, they do a very good job, they're light on system resources, they work well together, and they're well recommended in these forums.

---------------------------------------------------------------

When you sign up with an ISP, it's not necessary to install whatever software it offers.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hewee

Plus the ISP software even if all works good you can only update if you stay with that ISP.

Get the software like flavallee said you can have any ISP you want.
Great also if you every move and have to get another ISP.


----------



## cdcabq

Thanks for each reply. Problem: I cannot find a ComcastAntispy.exe anywhere on my computer. Though Comcast is my ISP, they do not have such a program. I have used McAfee for several years and it has performed flawlessly (unless they failed somehow this time). I am baffled.


----------



## cdcabq

Again, thanks for all suggestions. I did download the Malwarebytes. It located & quarantined 5 registry infections (missed by other programs), but it did not solve my original problem. I eventually noted on startup a balloon & button regarding blocked startup programs. Clicking on that brought up System Configuration. I did find ComcastAntispy under the Services & Startup sections. Unchecking both and clicking Apply has solved the problem. If everything continues to work well for the next several days I will use the help section here to remove it totally. Comcast claims they have no such program, so it is a bit of a mystery what it is all about.


----------



## flavallee

Make sure you update the definition files before you run a scan with Malwarebytes, and make sure you select and remove *everything* the scan finds.

The same applies with using SUPERAntiSpyware.

You should install and use both. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cdcabq

I did do the update first. Thanks again for your good help. I am so glad I found this site.


----------



## eberlysystems

Great - spread the word, stop back often!


----------

